# Looking for the next level



## Yard Man (Feb 28, 2015)

Hi, I am brand new to the site. Hello Everyone. I currently have a 2002 yard machines 5hp 22". I have a lot of driveway and am looking for something a little bigger and also want more power. What is considered a powerful 28"? Any suggestions? I am leaning toward Toro powermax 826 or Ariens deluxe 24 or 28. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.​ ​ Thanks in Advance.​


----------



## c3po (Mar 21, 2014)

Yard Man said:


> Hi, I am brand new to the site. Hello Everyone. I currently have a 2002 yard machines 5hp 22". I have a lot of driveway and am looking for something a little bigger and also want more power. What is considered a powerful 28"? Any suggestions? I am leaning toward Toro powermax 826 or Ariens deluxe 24 or 28. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.​ Thanks in Advance.​


 How big is your driveway, meaning how long and wide is it?

How long does it take you to do your driveway?


----------



## cdestuck (Jan 20, 2013)

You cant go wrong with either of those youre looking at. I myself have and like the Toro over the Ariens. I really like the Toros Quickstick for chute control.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forum YardMan 

Those would be good choices. Are you thinking of buying from a dealer, big box or on line ?? Have you gone and looked them over in person ?
Have you taken a look at any Husqvarnas 
Someone is sure to mention Honda and they're good machines but usually a lot more $$.

Also where are you located ? Tells us a bit about what kind and how much snow you get. Good info to add in your profile so it pops up when you post.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

Welcome to SBF Yardman!!!

As the end-of-season draws near, it's a great time to buy! 

If you're handy, it will soon be open-season on used machine deals as well


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

Bunch of great options: Ariens Platinum 24 would be at the top of my list. Toro PowerMax 826 another great choice. Ariens Pro 28" or Honda HS928 would be top shelf choices.


----------



## Yard Man (Feb 28, 2015)

I have a 18' x 120' driveway. we get probably 3 or 4 foot deep storms and several 1 to 6 inch storms. northeast US


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Welcome from the Keystone State.


----------



## Yard Man (Feb 28, 2015)

c3po said:


> How big is your driveway, meaning how long and wide is it?
> 
> How long does it take you to do your driveway?


 18'x 120' . takes maybe an hour.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

i would get the honda hs928 tas, it will chew through anything and will be great for those foot deep storms you mentioned


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

8-26 is a nice proportion. Even more so with a 12 inch or bigger impeller. I do 12,000 square feet mainly with 26 inch machines as it happens. 10-26 is a very hearty machine. Width isn't all that important, going big will only save a lap or 2 up and back. 

I have 8-28 machines that do very well. It's only 2 inches more than a 26 and if conditions start to push the limits you can always back off on bite or speed.

Buy the top line from Toro, Ariens, or Simplicity. If money is no object consider Honda, they are performers but the gadget factor can make repairs painful or prohibitive. With the top line machines you should have an oil bath worm drive and the best construction of the day. If you opt for a mid line machine it may be no better that those from MTD and the like.

More thoughts here

Pete


----------



## RoyP (Oct 16, 2014)

43128 said:


> i would get the honda hs928 tas, it will chew through anything and will be great for those foot deep storms you mentioned


Ok, I recommend that you go with a Honda......I love their engines. I would go with a HS928wa...this is a Honda 9 HP, 28 width, wheels, for sale in America. You don't need a tracked machine. You won't need electric start, they start in sub-zero temp with only 1/2 pull.


----------



## Yard Man (Feb 28, 2015)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Welcome to the forum YardMan
> 
> Those would be good choices. Are you thinking of buying from a dealer, big box or on line ?? Have you gone and looked them over in person ?
> Have you taken a look at any Husqvarnas
> ...


Hi. I am in the Northeast. I have not looked at them in person. I have seen the Toro before though.


----------



## Yard Man (Feb 28, 2015)

micah68kj said:


> Welcome from the Keystone State.


Thanks, Joe


----------



## Yard Man (Feb 28, 2015)

43128 said:


> i would get the honda hs928 tas, it will chew through anything and will be great for those foot deep storms you mentioned


 I would love that one, buy maybe out of my budget.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello yard man, welcome to *SBF!!* how about a toro 926 or ariens sho 24 if they fit within the budget


----------



## Yard Man (Feb 28, 2015)

Spectrum said:


> 8-26 is a nice proportion. Even more so with a 12 inch or bigger impeller. I do 12,000 square feet mainly with 26 inch machines as it happens. 10-26 is a very hearty machine. Width isn't all that important, going big will only save a lap or 2 up and back.
> 
> I have 8-28 machines that do very well. It's only 2 inches more than a 26 and if conditions start to push the limits you can always back off on bite or speed.
> 
> ...


 Ok, I like the yard machine because it is simple and lasted 13 years and maybe more. I just want more power. so you're saying that things like the joystick chute, etc can be expensive to fix? also what brands have the oil bath worm drive? TIA.


----------



## Yard Man (Feb 28, 2015)

Spectrum said:


> 8-26 is a nice proportion. Even more so with a 12 inch or bigger impeller. I do 12,000 square feet mainly with 26 inch machines as it happens. 10-26 is a very hearty machine. Width isn't all that important, going big will only save a lap or 2 up and back.
> 
> I have 8-28 machines that do very well. It's only 2 inches more than a 26 and if conditions start to push the limits you can always back off on bite or speed.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link Pete, it helped a lot!


----------



## Yard Man (Feb 28, 2015)

detdrbuzzard said:


> hello yard man, welcome to *SBF!!* how about a toro 926 or ariens sho 24 if they fit within the budget


 HI, I am thinking $1500 or under. What are your thoughts?


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

Yard Man said:


> Hi, I am brand new to the site. Hello Everyone. I currently have a 2002 yard machines 5hp 22". I have a lot of driveway and am looking for something a little bigger and also want more power. What is considered a powerful 28"? Any suggestions? I am leaning toward Toro powermax 826 or Ariens deluxe 24 or 28. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.​ Thanks in Advance.​


 
either one would get the job done. 8/26 or larger bucket will get the job done. if you garage your cars and have a wide driveway, get a wider chute size. minimum 8HP is a good choice.


----------



## Yard Man (Feb 28, 2015)

greatwhitebuffalo said:


> either one would get the job done. 8/26 or larger bucket will get the job done. if you garage your cars and have a wide driveway, get a wider chute size. minimum 8HP is a good choice.


Most of the snowblowers that I see show the engine in CC. how do I get the horsepower?


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

With a $1,500 max budget, I would recommend the Ariens 24 Platinum or the Ariens 30 Platinum. The 30" is probably right at your max budget, but the 24 is probably under by a couple hundred.


----------



## Yard Man (Feb 28, 2015)

Freezn said:


> With a $1,500 max budget, I would recommend the Ariens 24 Platinum or the Ariens 30 Platinum. The 30" is probably right at your max budget, but the 24 is probably under by a couple hundred.


Thanks, which one do you think has a better hp to clearing with ratio?


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

The 24" Ariens and the Toro Powermax are excellent machines. I have been happy with my Husqvarna. The ST324P has a lot of features like hydro transmission, 14" cast iron 4 blade impeller, 10 year warranty gearbox. I don't think build quality is quite on par with Toro and Ariens but they are closing the gap. I'm not even sure which one I would go with. Dealers matter also. My Toro dealer is 5 star but after the warranty his labor prices are at Lexus and Mercedes levels. My closest full line Ariens dealer carries the full line and offers service but they are mainly into chainsaws, (and bottles of Jack), and lawn stuff, (and bottles of Jack). After visiting you get the impression it's their way or the highway. Come to think of it the highway may be safer in the long run. The dealer I bought my Husqvarna from is a true out in the country mom and pop dealer. Great guy, full service but farthest away too. Thanks for letting me ramble, best of luck your new machine it should throw snow over your house compared to you current one.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Feb 16, 2015)

Yard Man said:


> Thanks, which one do you think has a better hp to clearing with ratio?



This is funny.. I used to have a 22" Yardmachines with 195cc 5.5Hp engine too.

I now have the Platinum 30 and my Brother has the Platinum 24 SHO. The 24 SHO was a tiny bit more expensive. Either would be awesome. I might lean towards the platinum 30 for the amount of snow you get as it would have no problem with it and would cut down on the time it takes to clear. If you had more 18"+ I would go the other way.

I have a 40ft wide by 80ft long driveway and I can send snow clear across.


----------



## buddman (Sep 16, 2014)

if your going to drop $1599 on that 30in Platinum...depending on how close your neighbors are..??...spend the extra 2 bills and go with the 30in SHO..you won't see a snowbank all winter..or just tell the neighbors to board up the windows...mine's been basically bullet proof the entire winter, and throws the stuff over my neighbors 12 ft spite fence from 30 ft away...it could snow another 5 ft and I wouldn't have an issue with where to put it..or seeing to get out of the yard...really nice rig, ..with power to spare


----------



## Yard Man (Feb 28, 2015)

Zavie said:


> The 24" Ariens and the Toro Powermax are excellent machines. I have been happy with my Husqvarna. The ST324P has a lot of features like hydro transmission, 14" cast iron 4 blade impeller, 10 year warranty gearbox. I don't think build quality is quite on par with Toro and Ariens but they are closing the gap. I'm not even sure which one I would go with. Dealers matter also. My Toro dealer is 5 star but after the warranty his labor prices are at Lexus and Mercedes levels. My closest full line Ariens dealer carries the full line and offers service but they are mainly into chainsaws, (and bottles of Jack), and lawn stuff, (and bottles of Jack). After visiting you get the impression it's their way or the highway. Come to think of it the highway may be safer in the long run. The dealer I bought my Husqvarna from is a true out in the country mom and pop dealer. Great guy, full service but farthest away too. Thanks for letting me ramble, best of luck your new machine it should throw snow over your house compared to you current one.


 Thank You, I haven't considered a Husqvarna, a they a good value for the money? and are the one's at lowes different quality than what is at a dealer?


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Yard Man said:


> Most of the snowblowers that I see show the engine in CC. how do I get the horsepower?


For a number of years now, manufacturers have been prevented from listing hp. 'Cause there was a lot of lying going on  

If they list a torque spec (in lb-ft), you can use that as a guide. Or compare displacement (cc). Assuming they're all OHV engines (quite likely nowadays), then comparing displacement should be a decent way to compare between brands. 

For older machines, Tecumsehs 8hp flathead (aka L-head) engine (not OHV) was 318cc. But I also have a 318cc OHV engine of theirs which they rated at 10hp. Just for some point of reference. OHV engines typically make more power than flathead engines for the same displacement.


----------



## Yard Man (Feb 28, 2015)

Stuofsci02 said:


> This is funny.. I used to have a 22" Yardmachines with 195cc 5.5Hp engine too.
> 
> I now have the Platinum 30 and my Brother has the Platinum 24 SHO. The 24 SHO was a tiny bit more expensive. Either would be awesome. I might lean towards the platinum 30 for the amount of snow you get as it would have no problem with it and would cut down on the time it takes to clear. If you had more 18"+ I would go the other way.
> 
> ...


 That's great, thanks! With you having a yard machines in the past, do you think that the ariens compact 24 would be a big step up or just minimal?
The only complaint that I have with the 5/22 is that I wish it had a little more power.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

About Husqvarna, I think they offer lots of features and great value for the money. I still think the Toro and Ariens does offer higher quality overall. Not sure about Lowes, seems like mine just handles the Troy Bilt snow blowers. I'm thinking a dealer is the best place to see the full llineup. If you have a dealer nearby, check them out.


----------



## Yard Man (Feb 28, 2015)

Zavie said:


> About Husqvarna, I think they offer lots of features and great value for the money. I still think the Toro and Ariens does offer higher quality overall. Not sure about Lowes, seems like mine just handles the Troy Bilt snow blowers. I'm thinking a dealer is the best place to see the full llineup. If you have a dealer nearby, check them out.


 Thank You, I think that I am wrong about lowes. I think that I am confusing with Troy bilt. 

Can you tell that I am itching to find a new snow blower?


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

Yard Man said:


> HI, I am thinking $1500 or under. What are your thoughts?


i never try and figure whats in another mans wallet


----------



## SnowGuy69 (Feb 12, 2014)

Yard Man said:


> HI, I am thinking $1500 or under. What are your thoughts?


See if you can find an Ariens 921036. (eBay?)


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

what ever you decide to purchase get it from a dealer not a big box store


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Feb 16, 2015)

Yard Man said:


> That's great, thanks! With you having a yard machines in the past, do you think that the ariens compact 24 would be a big step up or just minimal?
> The only complaint that I have with the 5/22 is that I wish it had a little more power.


Yes the compact 24 would no doubt be a big step up. I think though I would skip the compact 24 and go right to a Deluxe 24 or Deluxe 28. You get a bigger motor, auger, tires and a 14" impeller. They are not too much more money...


----------



## Yard Man (Feb 28, 2015)

detdrbuzzard said:


> what ever you decide to purchase get it from a dealer not a big box store


yes, if I buy new I will. Luckily I have an Ariens dealer 1 mile away. When my auger belt broke once on my yard machine, I walked it to the dealer, LOL. and he fixed it.


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

I'm partial to my Platinum 24. No regrets about my purchase. I've had a couple of minor issues, but the dealer fixed me right up.


----------



## Yard Man (Feb 28, 2015)

Blue Hill said:


> I'm partial to my Platinum 24. No regrets about my purchase. I've had a couple of minor issues, but the dealer fixed me right up.


I am looking at a used 2005 1024 Ariens Pro. If that doesn't work, I am wanting to order the Platinum 24 sho. My dealer can order it for $1399


----------



## Snowhawg (Feb 20, 2015)

If you want the absolute best 28" with no regrets at all the Ariens Hydro Pro 28 is the creme of the crop. Worth every penny over a friction disc machine and has the biggest motor available in the most manageable frame size with heavy gauge metal everywhere. For a 24" the Ariens SHO or Platinum series are very good for residential grade.


----------



## Loco-diablo (Feb 12, 2015)

Snowhawg said:


> If you want the absolute best 28" with no regrets at all the Ariens Hydro Pro 28 is the creme of the crop. Worth every penny over a friction disc machine and has the biggest motor available in the most manageable frame size with heavy gauge metal everywhere. For a 24" the Ariens SHO or Platinum series are very good for residential grade.


Hydro pro are great, but theyre up there in the Honda price range which you said was a bit beyond your budget. For a driveway that size I wouldn't go with anything smaller than a 28"(less passes required), but 30" and above can be cumbersome to handle around corners. Do you have anything other than the driveway to clear?


----------



## Yard Man (Feb 28, 2015)

Loco-diablo said:


> Hydro pro are great, but theyre up there in the Honda price range which you said was a bit beyond your budget. For a driveway that size I wouldn't go with anything smaller than a 28"(less passes required), but 30" and above can be cumbersome to handle around corners. Do you have anything other than the driveway to clear?


Yes, paths for the dog in backyard and I like to build a mound for my daughter to sled down.


----------

